# how to install an XM Commander radio



## G & S (Aug 11, 2004)

I finally found the parts so I could install the XM Commander. It looks and sounds great! Everyone said it looks like it was factory. If anyone is interested I can post pictures.
First, use American International radio removal tools, URT483, and antenna adaptors, VW6 and VW7 (VW10 is both). 
Remove the panel on the passenger side of the console to gain access to the back of the radio cradle.
Remove the radio, remove the antenna plug at the back of the radio cradle, plug in the antenna adaptor into the antenna, reinstall the radio, plug in the antenna adaptor into the back of the radio. Install the FM modulator, reinstall the panel.
It's that easy. If you have any questions, let me know.
arty: arty:


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

pics would be great...thanks


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have had a recent XM Commander installation that is very slick indeed. I'll post shots within the next couple of days.


----------

